# Useful web site



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Online Conversion - Convert just about anything to anything else

I use this one from time to time to convert metric measurements into imperial and vice versa. It's very handy both for this hobby and for lots of other things.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

another option if you prefer a program to do it instead of a website, i use this program at work all the time:

Convert @ joshmadison.com


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I found the World Wide Metric - Conversion Calculator a few months back and have been using it ever since. It's nice that it's all on one page so it just scroll to the conversion you want, plus it doesn't limit you to a one to one conversion like some do.


----------

